# [Dutch NR] 7.05 Clock single by Maarten Smit



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 24, 2010)

It was filmed with Karsten's mobile phone (thanks Karsten!), hence the bad quality


----------



## Feryll (May 24, 2010)

When I saw 7.05 I was like ERIK's BEEN BEATEN? but then saw that it said clock. really good job though. So close to beating 6.90. I want a clock very badly


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2010)

> When I saw 7.05 I was like ERIK's BEEN BEATEN?


me too, lol


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 24, 2010)

Feryll said:


> I want a clock very badly



No you don't...


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > I want a clock very badly
> ...



I just got one recently and it's actually quite fun. Really simple to solve but it's also a great puzzle to have in your collection.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Feryll said:
> ...



I was like that but after about 3 weeks, that wore off


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> > When I saw 7.05 I was like ERIK's BEEN BEATEN?
> 
> 
> me too, lol


That makes 3 of us lol.


----------



## Toad (May 24, 2010)

Clock <3

Maarten <3

Yays <3


----------



## ben1996123 (May 24, 2010)

Tyjet66 said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > > When I saw 7.05 I was like ERIK's BEEN BEATEN?
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Neo63 (May 24, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



I want one  Is eBay the only place to get one?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > riffz said:
> ...



The Rubik's Company doesn't make them anymore, but on ebay you can always get one for a fair price.
Also, you could just try to buy one at a competition.


----------

